# My recent engines



## GlennLN (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been working on these engines for a while. I didn't keep track of the time involved, but for me it was a slow process.

The completed single cylinder one runs real nice on just 4 PSI. I am happy with the results so far.

The one shown in different stages of completion is a two cylinder that I found on the internet. I think it is from an old Poplar Mechanics magazine. This engine is now running. It needs more run in time but goes pretty good as is. I think I will try to make a new crankshaft when it gets a lot warmer in the garage.

Thanks for looking. Hope the pictures will inspire others to tackle one of these.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice work on the Mine Engine Glenn!

Please keep us updated on the launch engine's progress.

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great looking engines Glenn. :bow: :bow: Thanks for the photos.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rleete (Dec 19, 2008)

More pics of the top one, please.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 19, 2008)

Glenn,

Beautiful work :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bigal2749 (Dec 19, 2008)

Again, please more pics of the first one.
Are plans available for that one?


----------



## shred (Dec 19, 2008)

bigal2749  said:
			
		

> Again, please more pics of the first one.
> Are plans available for that one?


The first one looks like Elmers' Mine Engine-- plans for that are available in the Elmers Engines yahoogroup or the John-tom site.


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice journals and crankshaft!

Are the sleeve liners honed?

finish sizing after installation? or pistons made to fit?

Nice work, thanks for sharing ;D


----------



## GlennLN (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are some more pictures. (Edit) Somehow I had three of the same pictures, so that has been changed.





















shred is right this is Elmers' Mine Engine.


As for the two cylinder engine:

kustom.... The crank was hard to turn. It is from one piece of stress proof. Had to off set with two different center position. Take a little off of one journal then the other so as not to weaken it too much. I hope to make another now that I have an idea how it is done.

The main block is made from a piece of cast iron. I came from an old iron that was heated on the stove to iron clothes. After boring the holes I found some voids in side, that is the reason for the sleeves. The pistons were made to fit after sleeves were pressed in. All of this is fairly new to me. I hadn't run a metal lathe since high school. (1956) I used to do a lot of woodwork and then started having trouble with that because my hands shake a lot. (essential tremor) but I can do most machine work because it is easy to make a .001 adjustment to the hand wheels on a lathe or mill. Typing such as this is a slow process because I can hit the wrong key or repeat the same one several times without trying.

Thanks for all of the comments on my work. I hope to show more in the future.


----------



## rleete (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the additional pics. Nice work, and a nice engine.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2008)

My mine engine is still a work in progress slow for me also. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Dec 20, 2008)

Great pics of the Mine Engine Glenn!

How slow will it run?
I love slow running models and my build of that engine is a slowest 
runner in my collection. When you include the fact that I am one
sloppy model builder... What can I say? LOL

Do you have a video of it running?

Rick


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 21, 2008)

very nice engine glenn :bow: :bow:

video would be nice as well  

chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice stuff Glen.---Brian


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 22, 2008)

Smashing engine


----------



## GlennLN (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments on my recent machine projects. I do not have any videos of the engines running do to the fact I don't have a way to record a video. May be some day I'll buy a video camera.

 Hopefully there will be more I can share in the future. It is just too cold in my little garage shop and I don't have but a small electric heater to take the chill of if it is not too cold outside. Today it never got above zero outside and last night it was 14 below. I should be rich enough to have a winter home in Arizona. Wouldn't that be nice?

Thanks again for your interest in my work.


----------



## T70MkIII (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice work, GlennLN. Are the liners in the 2 cyl plain old brass, or something else of similar colour? I'm new to all this and not sure about material properties and application.


----------



## GlennLN (Dec 23, 2008)

T70MkIII  said:
			
		

> Very nice work, GlennLN. Are the liners in the 2 cyl plain old brass, or something else of similar colour? I'm new to all this and not sure about material properties and application.




I used a piece of brass thin wall tubing that I had on hand. The reason for using this method was because the cast iron chunk used for the block had a void in it after drilling the holes in it. So as we have to do to save what is already done I had to over bore the holes and press the brass sleeves in and make the pistons fit the tubing.

Here are a couple more pictures of the finished engine. It need a lot of fine work to be nicer looking.


----------



## max corrigan (Dec 23, 2008)

Glen i am in the process of building the rotary valve marine engine your showing there, i tried twice to turn the crankshaft out of one lump of steel and failed both times the worst of it, is the amount of time spent getting so far, and then losing it on the last stages! am now in the process of fabricating it, i have not lined the cylinders the cast iron i have is OK, you seemed to have made the crankshaft heavier than on the plans,i have,(from this site in plans) so that probably helps in turning from one piece, but it is still nail-biting stuff! and your flywheel is a lot heavier than my drawing calls for, in fact i was going to make my flywheel heavier figuring it would run better
Hope it turns out as good as yours,I'll post it when i get there
regards Max..............


----------

